# Any Wing Chun schools in Cincinnati?



## Southern Wolf (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll be moving to Ohio pretty soon and I'm wondering if there is any Wing Chun Schools I can look foward to attending.  Also if anyone knows if there are any good schools in Kentucky for Wing Chun.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello, Im Master Rahim, Give me a call Toll Free 1-800-362-0651.
Here in Louisville Kentucky 

Heres are website 
http://detroitwingchun.com


----------



## Southern Wolf (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't wait to meet you, and take care.


----------



## Ian Demagii (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry this is so late, but I just joined the board-not exactly what you are looking for, but I think as close as you are goingto get in "the Nati"

http://www.tienshanpai.org/tienshanpai/schools/index.shtml

Ian


----------



## geezer (Nov 16, 2007)

Southern Wolf said:


> I'll be moving to Ohio pretty soon and I'm wondering if there is any Wing Chun Schools I can look foward to attending. Also if anyone knows if there are any good schools in Kentucky for Wing Chun. Thanks a lot.


You can always get some people together and invite an expert in to give a seminar.  PM me if you want advice on how to pull this off without going broke.


----------

